# Little Lagoon?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Any fishing in Little Lagoon? We are staying at a beach house this weekend directly in front of Little Lagoon on the beach. Just wondering if there are any fish in there and would it be worth trying out?

What about fishing the point over in Ft Morgan? Any access to get over there?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Only the next Alabama state record speckled trout! Access is very limited, but the fishing in there is very good...


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. Any recommendations on which access points I can get to?


----------



## rone (Oct 25, 2007)

Are you fishing from a boat or the beach? We caught specks,flounder and whitetrout a couple of weeks ago in llittle lagoonbut bombed out at ft morgan.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Fishing from shore unfortunatley.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Go to west pass, about 3 miles west of hwy.59. There is some great wade fishing there early in the morning.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

got it thanks. Is that where the little bridge crosses the pass?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah its the only inlet to the gulf.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

be careful at the pass the water pulls hard there has been on drowning this year already. try to net some live bait on the shore lots of big trout weve caught there in the mouth of the pass.


----------



## rone (Oct 25, 2007)

bull minows are the ticket for the flounder, fishem carolina rigged. Top gun in orange beach was the only place that had them when I was down a couple of weeks ago. A small Gocha plug and Gulp baits worked well for the white trout. good luck and lets here a report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I work at Top Gun Tackle in orange beach and we do have plenty of bull minnows. As far as flounder go they are usuallythe best bet, but I seem to catch just as many on soft plastics as live bait.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. What's the best bait for surf redfish by the way?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually do pretty well this time of year with cut mullet or ladyfish but there are a variety of baits that will work for them. The main thing about targeting reds in the summer or early fall is that there is still a lot of different species in the surf and you usually catch a lot of other things besides what you are trying to catch no matter what you are using for bait.


----------



## Deep Jiggin (Apr 14, 2008)

I like a spoon or a rattle trap off the jetty there Dad always uses live bait off the bottom. good luck


----------



## rone (Oct 25, 2007)

> *tunapopper (7/30/2008)*I usually do pretty well this time of year with cut mullet or ladyfish but there are a variety of baits that will work for them. The main thing about targeting reds in the summer or early fall is that there is still a lot of different species in the surf and you usually catch a lot of other things besides what you are trying to catch no matter what you are using for bait.


I've tried cut bait with no sucess just catfish except for One HUGE hammerhead that pulled my skiff around like cork for what seemed like forever. that was a couple of years back on cut spanish. If your Lynn thanks for the great tips. If not please tell herthanks. You have all my business in the future. Ronnie from Beauregard:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Hysteria Fishing (Jun 27, 2008)

always good specs around that sandbar just inside the inlet. Lots of room to wade. Pompano are on the outlet. Just watch the tides and fish accordingly. and that current is bad there at times. I know there have been at least 2 drownings there this year, One guy tried to walk across the channel. It is dangerous.


----------

